# glass top stove



## SueHee

I have a Maytag electric stove with glass cooktop.  I accidentally turned on one of the burners with an empty teakettle on it and it burned two holes in the cooktop.  Is there anything that can be done to repair short of replacing cooktop?


----------



## jdickie

Did you have any luck repairing this?  or did you have to replace it?  I just did the same thing to my maytag this evening


----------



## jojofoti

Recently, we have had a similar problem with our glass top stove. I dropped a pot lid on it and resulting in 3 cracks. One of which went the full width (30").

In researching wheath to fix/replace,  It would cost about $300. to $400. for just the glass, and about $100. labor to install. In pricing a new(with same options) unit, it was about the same/lower cost.

Also, in speaking to several repair services, they all reccommended purchasing a new stove due to the difficulty in just replacing the glass..Evidently, all the heating elements, wire brackets, the disconnecting & re-attaching of wirering, etc.., make it difficult for non-repair persons to try themselves..I will never buy another glass top again.............


----------



## guyod

They look nice thats about it.. i think there even easier harder to clean.. the spilled food get burned to the glass and you have to scrap it off..


----------



## CraigFL

We have two-- one for over 8 years and the other for a few months. Both work very well and have had no problems. We treat them reasonably carefully but they do take some abuse. Every time we don't have to clean out those regular burners, we are glad we got it....


----------



## inspectorD

I like my glass top Frigidaire unit. I just use the cleaner for glass top stoves and with a little(real) elbow grease, it sparkles like new. 
The old ones are a Pain to clean....but... you don't use them for a countertop either. And burn things you left on there like we do with the new one.
Just ask me what I think after I drop something on it....

Pro's and cons to everything.


----------



## rcmarkle

The corner of the cook top was broken from something falling on it, can this be glued?


----------



## ToolGuy

rcmarkle said:


> The corner of the cook top was broken from something falling on it, can this be glued?



Wouldn't hurt to try. I would scuff sand the edges where it cracked and use epoxy to adhere it. Worst that could happen is it doesn't work, but then it might.


----------



## CraigFL

ToolGuy said:


> Wouldn't hurt to try. I would scuff sand the edges where it cracked and use epoxy to adhere it. Worst that could happen is it doesn't work, but then it might.





I would use the JB Weld type you get from an auto place to do this because it better resists high temperatures.


----------



## judyshort38

I see someone else mentioned JB Weld. I also sat a tea kettle on a burner that I thought was turned off. The water boiled dry and caused a etched circle in the middle of the glass. From what I understand, you take the JB Weld, apply it with a plastic spatula, use a cloth to smooth out the edges. It will dry grey. Use a black magic marked to cover. Haven't tried this yet, but I am sure going to try.


----------



## woodchuck

Mine cracked and leaked stuff through to the burner and caused it to burn out. I replaced the glass with very little trouble. The 3 hundred dollar glass vrs. an 8 hundred dollar replacement oven.


----------

